# Surprise number 1



## Windywayfarmer (Dec 11, 2013)

Angus had her baby girl today. I didn't think she would be first.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats! You will have to post a pic.


----------



## Windywayfarmer (Dec 11, 2013)

Here you go.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Aw, very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute , congrats


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is this the one that has weak legs? She's a doll


----------



## Windywayfarmer (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes it is.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet! Does she have a name yet?


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Awwwwwww


----------

